# How often do you take the weekend off?



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Within a short distance of where I live, there are quite a few construction projects going on, including a gas station, a housing development, and a Walmart Super Center. I noticed that each of the jobsites were still quite busy over the weekend, even pretty late into Sunday. 

How often do you take the weekend off?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Almost every weekend off. Kids are still at home, enjoy time off, have things outside of work that need done too.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Sometimes I'll look at jobs on Saturday's but we never work weekends installing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

work more then i take off


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

pappagor said:


> work more then i take off



Than.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

It's very rare that I'll ever work a weekend. And if I do, it will only be half-day on Saturday.

But for some people I can see the value of working weekends. If you are working on a site where there are multiple trades working at the same time, you can get a lot of stuff accomplished when nobody else is there. So at one point I would work Saturday and Sunday and then take Monday and Tuesday off.


----------



## PCI (Jun 8, 2012)

I try not to work the weekends. I do, however, push through on weekends to get back on schedule, cram an "extra" job in or when the job dictates nights and weekends. 

If it is a nights and weekends gig the profits have to be a lot higher.

I like spending time with my wife and kids. Even though they may be busy. I like being their home base on the weekends.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

I work a weekend maybe once every two years if I was to average it over the last 8 years.

There is more to life than work and I've got a family that I want to spend time with.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Since I build my house (14 years ago) I stopped working Weekends and keep Banker's hours. I would do a few estimates on Saturdays as long as they before 12-1pm.

I use to hassle 6-7 days a week when I was starting out, and after work go and do estimates... I guess as you get older I started to realise that you have to have a balance between other life priorities with the number of hours I have to work. So when I started to cut down my work hours and started to eliminate never ending schedule,which by the way was killing my productivity because I was tired and it was killing my motivation.
If you thinking about it if you work 6 days over time, you actually putting 7 days of work, if you work 7 days, you have an 8 day week.
I always thought that if I would work longer hours I would get more done. So tried a different approach and directed my goal on getting the work done without working crazy hours and running around like a chicken without a head. 
So I started to work normal hours, 7-4 on my busy days, no estimates after work, the only thing I would do is answer emails after work when I get home and as I said before, set up estimates for Saturdays before 12-1pm and after that its leisure time, everything concerning business waits until Monday.
To my surprize, doing that, my business became more profitable, I get more done and the best part of it is, I stopped killing myself :thumbsup:

Good luck fellas.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Rarely work a weekend. Anymore. Worked 6 days a week for years. I don't have any more now than I did then. 

Another contractor once told me, "If you can't make it on 40 hours a week, you're doing something wrong."


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Very rarely and if I do I take a day or 2 off during the week


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I rarely work weekends too. Sat is my time to do thinks at home or work on equipment at home. Sun spend time at church and the afternoons doing nothing . To me it is important to give the body and mind a rest to be refreshed for the coming week.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Almost always use to work weekends. Usually a full day between the two days. So between 5-6 hours each day. Lately I've been burnt out and I worked yesterday for about 3 hours. But that been the total of my weekend hours for about a month.

I mostly work the weekends cause I get bored easily. And knowing that I have things to do in the shop I gravitate towards doing them. Just not as of late.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

Basically take every weekend off.

I do typically spend about 1 hour /weekend doing desk work/bill paying--- but that is a mix of household bills and business stuff.

during the busiest part of the year I occasionally will pick up materials or load/unload a truck early saturday morning if it will make the early part of the new week simpler. It doesn't add work hours to the week, though--- it just re-arranges them into a more convenient time period.

I average 30-35 hours per week regaurdless
stephen


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

It is the absolute rarest of circumstances that I would work a weekend,so rare,I can't even remember the last time it happened.


As the old adage states,"you can always get more money but you can never get more time.


Working your fingers too the bone only guarantees you one thing......bony fingers.:laughing:


----------



## klintala (Aug 2, 2014)

Work every weekend. I'm young, no kids.. Wife wants to take a vacation so we'll take a couple weekends off for that. One of the guys likes football and nascar so we'll usually end early on Sunday.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

m1911 said:


> Than.


I think he just forgot the comma.

"Work more, then I take off."


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

I never work Sundays but try to take off at least every other Saturday.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I can often double my weekly gross if I work a sunday. When thats the case I do so.


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I will, but it's 3x the price.


That's all that will get me out of bed on a weekend , that or fishing.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I will, but it's 3x the price.


So, you need tree fiddy :laughing:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

m1911 said:


> Seems many around here are forgetting the comma... :laughing::laughing:


Case in point...see post #21 :laughing:


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Cricket you asked us about our work schedule about one or two months ago and I said oh I never work weekends and Murphy's law stated that it was mandatory for me to work 19 days straight so I'm gonna opt out in saying how little or How much I work on the weekends. Don't want work to slow and don't want to work weeks on end with no days off. Just want things to go steady and smooth.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thatfordfanatic (Nov 13, 2015)

So, you guys are telling me, that I'm allowed to take saturday and sunday off if I want?

In all seriousness, I'm young, not married, no kids, just starting out, if I've got lots of work, I'm gonna work every damn day until I don't have anything to do, than maybe I'll take a few days off. 

Slow start to this year so far, but looks like I'll be working the next couple weekends, I don't mind, I'm getting sick of working out of the bed of my truck. Time for a trailer I think, the weekend work will pay for that!


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I will, but it's 3x the price.


You must have leet skillz. I only quote them double and the general reaction is both disgust and incredulity that I would even dare to ask for more money to meet a weekend deadline.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

thatfordfanatic said:


> So, you guys are telling me, that I'm allowed to take saturday and sunday off if I want?
> 
> In all seriousness, I'm young, not married, no kids, just starting out, if I've got lots of work, I'm gonna work every damn day until I don't have anything to do, than maybe I'll take a few days off.
> 
> Slow start to this year so far, but looks like I'll be working the next couple weekends, I don't mind, I'm getting sick of working out of the bed of my truck. Time for a trailer I think, the weekend work will pay for that!


The single best thing about self employment is that more/better work = more money.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I never used to take any time off (which is what drove me off the cliff). I literally did at least one thing involving work every day.

I just got back from a mini getaway at a water park in the WI Dells. Need to do more of it.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I tried to work this coming Sunday. My customer gently reminded me that she was busy on Sundays. Jeez, when did I become that guy again. I was doing so good with taking at least Sundays off.

I may go strap a water heater and install a threshold Sunday, but not really work. I'll do it with a nice big fountain drink in hand, so just like a day off.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

VinylHanger said:


> I tried to work this coming Sunday. My customer gently reminded me that she was busy on Sundays. Jeez, when did I become that guy again. I was doing so good with taking at least Sundays off.
> 
> I may go strap a water heater and install a threshold Sunday, but not really work. I'll do it with a nice big fountain drink in hand, so just like a day off.


When you have to convince yourself that it's really not work, and use a fountain drink as a prop in the convincing... it's work... :whistling

You know, they have fountain drinks at fun places too... :laughing:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah, I know. This is the job I need to get done by Monday for a sale. Sometimes ya gotta do...


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm a one man band, with a wife and no kids. I like to take most weekends off to keep the wife happy and myself sane.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I was thinking about all you wealthy contractors this morning while I was pumping gas on my way to work!! :whistling


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

blacktop said:


> I was thinking about all you *wealthy contractors* this morning while I was pumping gas on my way to work!! :whistling


Isn't that an oxymoron?... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

KAP said:


> Isn't that an oxymoron?... :whistling :laughing:


If your saying I'm wealthy Your barking up the wrong tree. 

:laughing:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

blacktop said:


> If your saying I'm wealthy Your barking up the wrong tree.
> 
> :laughing:


Based on those gas prices, you're better off than me...  :laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

KAP said:


> Based on those gas prices, you're better off than me...  :laughing:


That's the station up the street from my house .. The County I'm working in Is 10 cents cheaper !!


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

blacktop said:


> That's the station up the street from my house .. The County I'm working in Is 10 cents cheaper !!


You suck you rich bastard!... and bragging to boot... :laughing:

Freaking rich contractors... :whistling


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

m1911 said:


> Seems many around here are forgetting the comma... :laughing::laughing:


The comma makes a big difference

"Let's eat Johnny" vs "Let's eat, Johnny" :whistling


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

rrk said:


> The comma makes a big difference
> 
> "Let's eat Johnny" vs "Let's eat, Johnny" :whistling


That's how my wife taught the kids to write it properly. "Let's eat, Grandma" and "let's eat grandma."

It was awesome when my oldest figured it out. His eyes got right big "I would have eaten grandma!"


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

KAP said:


> You suck you rich bastard!... and bragging to boot... :laughing:
> 
> Freaking rich contractors... :whistling


They say low gas prices is bad for the economy ! Well....It works just fine for my economy !!!:thumbup:


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

Our gas got down to $1.47, week before last. It jumped back up 7 cents yesterday :sad:


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

brickhook said:


> Our gas got down to $1.47, week before last. It jumped back up 7 cents yesterday :sad:






Last week,our gas was $ 1.37 this week,it is $ 1.61.


----------

